# My very first foray into digital



## Mitica100 (Aug 2, 2008)

So here I am, joining the 'dark side' of digital photography...

I grabbed my DSLR and shot a few pics this morning. Here is one of them. Be nice... It's my first experience.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 2, 2008)

How very very beautiful!
Here's someone who knows what he's doing when he takes up a camera.
Be it film or digital.
You can tell the photographer!
The very, very beautiful landscape is a bonus. The photo would have been nice had it been ANYTHING, I am just SURE.


----------



## icassell (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok, now I'm thoroughly disgusted   1st images, eh?

This is an amazing image, Dimitri!  Not only that, but I wish I were there!


----------



## invisible (Aug 2, 2008)

Very nice image. For someone new to the "dark side", you seem like an old soul. You sure you've never been here before?


----------



## icassell (Aug 2, 2008)

invisible said:


> Very nice image. For someone new to the "dark side", you seem like an old soul. You sure you've never been here before?



He must have bought a used digital camera that already had practice taking images


----------



## MissMia (Aug 2, 2008)

It's gorgeous Dimitri! Hope you are having a great time.


----------



## Pugs (Aug 2, 2008)

That is GORGEOUS!  Is that image straight from the camera or was there any post-processing involved?  I'm still trying to learn my way around PhotoShop.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pugs said:


> That is GORGEOUS! Is that image straight from the camera or was there any post-processing involved? I'm still trying to learn my way around PhotoShop.


 

I shot it in RAW and then turned it into TIFF. After that I saved it in a small format JPEG for web use.

Thanks y'all! I'm going again tomorrow at a different location. This time I'll be shooting 4x5 chromes and the 5D. Will post more.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 2, 2008)

Holy Toledo, what a great start to the 'digital' part of your photography. A beautiful scene, beautifully captured.


----------



## icassell (Aug 2, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Holy Toledo, .



Toledo? This was in Toledo?  I don't remember mountains like that in Ohio.


----------



## bigalbest (Aug 2, 2008)

Great shot Dmitri, not bad for your entry into digital. And here I'm thinking about trying film.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 2, 2008)

And another one shot earlier.


----------



## invisible (Aug 2, 2008)

I like this one even better.


----------



## icassell (Aug 2, 2008)

Dimitri -- These are amazing!


Ian


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 2, 2008)

Beautiful! I wish they were a little bigger, but still very beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dmitri said:


> Beautiful! I wish they were a little bigger, but still very beautiful :thumbsup:


 
They are bigger but I scaled them down to fit TPF requirements. And yes, they are better in bigger size. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## JYoung (Aug 2, 2008)

This is really beautiful!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 3, 2008)

This morning I went out again before the sunrise and took a few shots of an old barn. I am d'loading the pics right now from the cam, I'll post some later. It was great!


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 3, 2008)

OK, so here is another...

Shot at 28mm, manual mode, on tripod.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 3, 2008)

Mr Coffee shooting digital? welcome   I really like the second one. although it is a bit small on my screen.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok, I'll try to link it, see if that comes out bigger.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 3, 2008)

And yes, I did join the 'dark side' after some considerations...:lmao:

Can't say that I dislike it! I love the 'shoot-now and see-now' ability. With the light changing ever so fast, I can take many more pictures than with my 4x5 camera, where I have to change the film holder, set the shutter, eventually vary the aperture/shutter speed, re-check the focus.

However, that being said, I'll never abandon my LF, I love the resolution!


----------



## invisible (Aug 3, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> Can't say that I dislike it! I love the 'shoot-now and see-now' ability. With the light changing ever so fast, I can take many more pictures than with my 4x5 camera, where I have to change the film holder, set the shutter, eventually vary the aperture/shutter speed, re-check the focus.



Let's not forget the possibility of switching ISO's in a split second.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 3, 2008)

invisible said:


> Let's not forget the possibility of switching ISO's in a split second.



Totally agree!


----------



## Chiller (Aug 3, 2008)

If that is your first every digital shot, Im selling my stuff on e-bay. What a beautiful image. Love it.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Chill! I feel encouraged to go for it and mix film/digital in my future.


----------



## Arch (Aug 3, 2008)

yea great job, you should defo do more! :thumbup:


----------



## Montana (Aug 3, 2008)

Most excellent Dimitri!  Tetons?

Derrick


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 3, 2008)

Montana said:


> Most excellent Dimitri! Tetons?


 
Yep! Been in love with the Tetons since 1990. I even ascended the Grand in 1999.


----------



## Markw (Aug 4, 2008)

All these names!  Where is this picture taken? (Country/State/Park [if aplicaple])


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 5, 2008)

nice capture ! TFS !


----------



## firebird1984 (Aug 5, 2008)

Markw said:


> All these names!  Where is this picture taken? (Country/State/Park [if aplicaple])



Hope you don't mind me answering this Dimitri.  Fantastic shots by the way and welcome to the " dark side".  Where are you from?  I live in Jackson, WY and if your here I would love to shoot with you sometime.

The first two amazing images I believe were taken in Jackson Hole, Wyoming along the snake river at schwabachers's landing in Grand Teton National Park and the Barn is also in the same area and it is a pioneer barn named " Moulton Barn"  after the Moulton Family and it is located along the aptly named Mormon Row, after the Mormon settlers that called the valley home in the late 1800s.

Hope that answers your question.

Brent McWhirter


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 5, 2008)

firebird1984 said:


> Hope you don't mind me answering this Dimitri.  Fantastic shots by the way and welcome to the " dark side".  Where are you from?  I live in Jackson, WY and if your here I would love to shoot with you sometime.
> 
> The first two amazing images I believe were taken in Jackson Hole, Wyoming along the snake river at schwabachers's landing in Grand Teton National Park and the Barn is also in the same area and it is a pioneer barn named " Moulton Barn"  after the Moulton Family and it is located along the aptly named Mormon Row, after the Mormon settlers that called the valley home in the late 1800s.
> 
> ...



Hi Brent,

PM sent.


----------

